# Shalimar 9-22



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

So my buddy and I took the Kayaks out today with the finished trolling motor set ups. Both of us built our own set ups using super old min kota 17lb thrust trolling motors and some odds and ends from the hardware store. We both have less than $100 total in our set ups. Today was the first time we have been able to fish out of them. We have both tested them once before but today was the first time we really got to see what they would do. 

I have to say its a pretty neat feeling being in a Yak with no paddle in your hands but I guess you Hobie guys are used to it!!:thumbup: Even with the little 17lb motors they really cover some water in a hurry. 

The fishing was pretty slow for us. I dont feel like there was much out there biting in the area that we were fishing. I threw a new Savage gear shrimp all day and only got a couple nibbles and no fish boated. My buddy Joey had much better luck. He likes to fish 3 rods at once and all kinds of different baits presented all in different ways lol. Well it works for him id be a tangled mess but he does well. He caught two small trout 2 catfish and one little jack crevelle. 

My boat is on the right its the sand colored Trident 15.




On another note im pretty sure I saw a manatee swim across one of the little coves we were fishing in. It was pretty neat I wish I could have gotten closer but the battery I was using is on its last leg and had very little juice left. I need to find a good battery:thumbsup:


----------



## AllYakedUp (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice rigging :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Remember you have to register your kayak now. You are risking getting a fine.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Remember you have to register your kayak now. You are risking getting a fine.


I thought that the motor had to be gas powered???


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

devndeb said:


> I thought that the motor had to be gas powered???


Unfortunately no.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/faqboat.html#3


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

devndeb said:


> I thought that the motor had to be gas powered???


Its a bummer but the state worded it in a way that you just can't get around it. Trust me I've tried. I have a real problem with seeing electric bicycles go down the highway with no registration whatsoever knowing that one wrong move will put them in the middle of traffic causing large pile ups and possible injury. But us kayakers who could hardly hurt ourselves and cause no damage to our surrounding environment have to spend the money and be registered. My wife works for the tax collector/DMV Here in Okaloosa County So I had her bring home all the literature Pertaining to the subject of putting a electric motor on a kayak. There is really no way around having to get it registered. The wording states that any vessel with a motor must be registered. I was hoping it would say engine. Because there's definitely a difference between an engine and a motor.

Either way by the end of this week my kayak will be registered.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

just say your testing it out before you commit. seems to work for a lot of people.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I got all my paperwork filled out tonight so itll be registered either tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice how do you like that gts expedition seat?


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Hobart said:


> Very nice how do you like that gts expedition seat?


I love it!!!! I never would have spent the money on it because im such a cheap a$$, it came with the boat, its really comfortable! I fish many days for five to seven hours and I do get sore in the tookis but i don't think I could sit in even my favorite recliner for that long without getting sore down there. The really great part is the back support. I've sat in a couple different kayak seats and this is the only one that my lower back doesn't start to ache after an hour of paddling. I love it and the rod holders and pouch built onto it are super handy.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice I have been debating over getting it but don't want to spend the coin. Then I think all the money I have spent on everything else. I also have been wanting to buy a PA 14 mainly for the seat. So weigh the options 3k plus for PA or 179 for new seat for the outback. And I really love my outback.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Hobart said:


> Nice I have been debating over getting it but don't want to spend the coin. Then I think all the money I have spent on everything else. I also have been wanting to buy a PA 14 mainly for the seat. So weigh the options 3k plus for PA or 179 for new seat for the outback. And I really love my outback.


You should drop the coin brother you wont be sorry.:thumbsup:


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

I like how you guys rigged the yaks. I would like to try it one day. but I like to drink beer while fishing in a yak


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Disco said:


> You should drop the coin brother you wont be sorry.:thumbsup:


Picked up the gts expedition seat today at west marine in destin . You talked me into it. Could have ordered it and saved 15 bucks but I wanted it for the weekend it supposed to be nice unlike this last weekend.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Hobart said:


> Picked up the gts expedition seat today at west marine in destin . You talked me into it. Could have ordered it and saved 15 bucks but I wanted it for the weekend it supposed to be nice unlike this last weekend.


Where ya gonna fish? Want any company?


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I fished 3mb Friday night with ragsfisher had a blast caught 5 reds and a large variety of fish they were small everything but the reds. Largest was 35 inches I have a pic of ragsfisher holding it he had a net I forgot mine. I am open though I live in Milton if you wanna hook up and go


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Videos of the bad boys in action please :thumbup:


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Damn iPhone can't ever get the pic right at least it's not upside down. That's ragsfisher (Ron) I was in a hurry to get the fish back in the water so it came it blurry. It was released unharmed


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just remember, part of out registration fees went toward the new bathrooms at Gardners Beach. Launch and use it if you can.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Hobart said:


> I fished 3mb Friday night with ragsfisher had a blast caught 5 reds and a large variety of fish they were small everything but the reds. Largest was 35 inches I have a pic of ragsfisher holding it he had a net I forgot mine. I am open though I live in Milton if you wanna hook up and go


How'd ya like the seat?


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Mounted the seat sat in it in the garage feels great , gonna test it out Friday night. I am thinking about hitting 3mb again.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Does yours have the extra pouch and rod holders too?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Disco said:


> I got all my paperwork filled out tonight so itll be registered either tomorrow or the next day.


I think in alabama it is a common fee of 25 bucks. 
Sucks
Welcome to America. Home of the tax.

Sweet ride though. You will be able to scoot up in places I will never be able to even see in my boat.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Disco said:


> Does yours have the extra pouch and rod holders too?



No just the seat I had a pouch from the hobie seat that fit perfect on it. I did not want the rod holders on the seat.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I think in alabama it is a common fee of 25 bucks.
> Sucks
> Welcome to America. Home of the tax.
> 
> Sweet ride though. You will be able to scoot up in places I will never be able to even see in my boat.


Yup i got it 100% LEGAL TODAY!!!! I already had custom numbers printed up and put on all the decals. Im excited to fish and be legal. No more looking over my shoulder for the FWC.



Hobart said:


> No just the seat I had a pouch from the hobie seat that fit perfect on it. I did not want the rod holders on the seat.


Yeah I like the rod holders there but every once in a while the hooks on the rods can reach out and get ya lol!!!! Im glad you bought the seat you wont be disappointed. :thumbup:


----------

